# 2 unopened medicines from Quebec



## nostalgia (Sep 26, 2009)

I went to the flea market this morning and found these two little gems.

 Both boxes are sealed and I won't rip them open to see if they're cork tops or screw caps, but by the looks of it they might be screw caps....  

 But for $2 each...  Who cares []


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 26, 2009)

Picture of the sides


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

Another by the same company, no screw cap here


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

same company again, no screw cap


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

Of all the bottles found when I googled this ALL were corks not one screw top....


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

here is an example of a screw top by them


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow!  So there is hope that I've got cork tops!!!

 Thanks for the pics, super!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2009)

Only one way to find out!

 (I'd have to open the box - please open it! Please?!)


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2009)

From the graphics, fonts, and text on your boxes I would say they are 20th century but still nice items. If they were mine I would very carefully open them because I would want to dislpay the bottles and boxes. But thats just my opinion of course.
 They often came with booklets in the boxes too which are interesting.


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 27, 2009)

Well I will not open them...

 Asd a matter of fact my buddy Jean-Marc will more than likely end up with them as this is exactly what he collects (Quebec medicines).

 Here is his web site: http://medicaments.bouteillesduquebec.ca/homepage.htm

 I am pretty sure he will open the packages but I'll leave the fun to him []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2009)

OK - but please take pictures after he opens them. It'll be like Christmas morning!


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 27, 2009)

Will do!

 He'll actually read this post later today so he be pleasantly happy to learn that he will get these []


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice scores man!

 I coulda sworn I saw those same boxes on ebay recently, you didn't happen to throw them up there after snagging them at the market did you? If not then watching them might be a good indicator of value.

 Take care and good luck with your hunting!


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 27, 2009)

I actually bought them yesterday morning (Saturday) around 9 thirty....  So the ones listed weren't mine!

 I'll do a search to see if I can snag them up!


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 27, 2009)

[:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(][:'(]


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 27, 2009)

"...Midgets and other insects."[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah, those midget bites can hurt something fierce!! I'll never forget that day at the circus..[]
 BTW, nice meds!!


----------



## glass man (Sep 27, 2009)

what the hell yall talking bout?[:-]


----------



## epackage (Sep 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> what the hell yall talking bout?[:-]


 Look at the pic I posted of the box with the screw cap bottle...


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 27, 2009)

> midget


 
 Shouldnt that actually say midges? maybe a typo?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 27, 2009)

What's with the horse? Reminds me of Animal House.


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that it's because that remedy was for man & beast...   

 The horse is on its back as it is having some colic pains....

 So it is basically a veterinary medicine......


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 28, 2009)

Love the colic bottle.  They usually show a happy, healthy horse instead of one that is actually having colic.
 Just as an aside...colic is a symptom, acute abdominal pain.  The treatment depends on the cause so one "cure" could help the horse one time and kill him the next depending on what is causing the pain.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  bostaurus
> 
> Just as an aside...colic is a symptom, acute abdominal pain.


 
 I had that driving home from dinner lat night. All was well as soon as I got home.[8|]


----------

